# Puede un TDA7000 recibir SSB ?



## lsedr (Mar 3, 2011)

saludos

he encontrado este diagrama en muchas paginas y me intereza saber si realmente se puede hacer un RECEPTOR para la Banda de 80M en SSB/CW con este integrado

aqui dice que si
http://www.seekic.com/forum/22_circuit_diagram/15607_80__AND_40_M_CW_SSB_RECEIVER.html

funciona realmente en SSB ??


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 3, 2011)

Sería dificil que funcione en SSB, ya que el TDA7000 recibe en FM, debido a que este modo de transmision es un derivado de la AM, solo que se modula un semiciclo de la onda a recibir en vez de ambos semiciclos (DSB). Si este receptor fuera en AM, sería mas facil, ya que se le podria añadir un oscilador de batido (BFO) para poder recibir la SSB y telegrafia. Saludos!

PD: Es más facil que tomes 2 radios de onda corta que se puedan sintonizar entre los 2.3mhz a 22 mhz.
Si quieres recibir en 80m o 40m, sintoniza una de las radios en una de esas bandas. Cuando escuches como una ''interferencia'' con voz ronca pareciendo ser una voz enlentecida y muy distorcionada, procedes a encender la otra radio. buscas en esa radio en el dial similar la transmision, y en conjunto con tu primera radio, buscas la interferencia del oscilador local de tu segunda radio. ésta hara de BFO, la señal del oscilador local debe solapar levemente la señal principal a recibir. hecho eso, vas moviendo de a poco el dial de tu 2º radio hasta que se complete la voz y se escuche sin distorsion. mejor si la 2º radio tiene sintonia fina.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

En pocas palabras, la banda lateral se aplica AM, de alli el nombre, se suprime una de las bandas, 
En AM o amplitud modulada dada una frecuencia Z lo que se modula es la portadora de la señal base, en SSB se suprime una en FM, modulación de frecuencia dada una frecuencia X esta varia en menos y en más, es decir la frecuencia en si esta variando en un entorno acotado de uno 38 Khz.
Para AM se rectifica la señal para recuperar el audio, para FM se demodula, para que lo entiendas en dos palabras basicamente es un covertidor de frecuencia en tensión


----------



## lsedr (Mar 3, 2011)

ok. bueno si esa parte la entendi, lo que no entiendo es como en algunas paginas donde esta el circuito no especifican, pero bueno.. tenia esa curiosidad. gracias...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Que cosa no especifican?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Que cosa no especifican?



Se que el TDA7000 se usa solo para fm pero es que me he encontrado con varios post que decian ''80 and 40 M CW/SSB Receiver TDA7000'' la mayoria en ingles.

digo que ellos no especificaban correctamente las limitaciones del tda y por eso hice esta pregunta, pues me sorprendia la idea pues nunca habia visto a nadie usando este CI para tales fines...

saludos c


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Te comento en 40 M  y en 80Mse puede transmitir en FM/AM/SSB, SSB significa *S*ingle *S*ide *B*and.
la banda de 40M es la CW  y la de 80 la banda de aficionados
CW significa Citizen Band, o Banda ciudana, que transmite en los clásicos 27Mhz, pero esta puede ser FM, AM e incluso SSB esta última llega más lejos
Si encontras un circuito CW/SSB y tiene el TDA7000 la parte de CW es en FM, pero la SSB es AM sin una de sus bandas y a su vez puede ser LSB O USB la primera lower Side Band y la segundo Upper Side Band es decir banda lateral inferior y y banda lateral superior....

Al buscar circuitos de CW, fijate si es en AM, o FM o SSB, hay equipos que tienen las tres posibilidades, obvio. cambia el modo de transmisión y recepción, fijate en equipos comerciales que hay un selector del modo y otro de canales, entre otros comandos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

Perdón que te corrija Panda, pero CW es Continuos Wave  en otras palabras telegrafía.
Te confundiste con CB que esa sí es Citizen Band. Y si mal no recuerdo está en los 27 MHz, es una banda bastante alta comparada con las comunes de los aficionados 3.5/7.
Y mirando el esquema, casi me jugaría a que funciona, ya que solo utilizan el oscilador, el amplificador de RF y el mezclador. Es un receptor de conversión directa.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

El tema es que ese oscilador no llega tan bajo, te digo porque dese que salio y se hizo conocer hacer por estas tierra antes de los 90, hicimos varias cosas, lo use por encima y por debajo de la banda de FM es decir por debajo de los 88Mhz, y bajarlo de alli a 7Mhz, mmmmmmm, probe con todo tipo de bobinas, a varicap a capacitor variable pero no bajo mucho más los 7Mhz estan muy lejos de ese integrado....

Motorola fabricaba un CI que tenia la posibilidad de modular audio y video tipicamente estaba para los canales 3 y 4 a ese lo hice llegar hasta el canal doce y no daba para llegar al 13(la frecuencia obvio)

Es más versatil el SO42P, el oscilador del TDA1200 que ese trae am y fm y el de am pasa los 10Mhz.

Por eso me centre en eso, como circuito obvio que es viable, pero las capacidades no dan, fijate como es el TDA7000 y veras que internamente el oscilador y su vco no es tan fácil de serparar del resto porque es un PLL interno
De todas formas bajate los datos del TDA7000 y evalualo

Para el caso es más práctico utilizar en SA602 o el NE602, que es mucho más a proposito ya que comprende HF/VHF

hasta es más práctico y lógico utilizar un fet de doble compuerta que para esa frecuencia con un circuito muy simple funciona muy bien


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

En las especificaciones aparentemete (según la hoja de datos) debería admitir esas frecuencias (dejo la especificación adjunta).
El VCO ni si quiera se usa, ya que toda la FI y el demodulador están desconectados.
No se, quizás valdría la pena probar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Si creo que vale la pena, aunque habria que defienir que por definición del CI en si no puede recibir SSB, solo se emplea el oscilador del mismo, es decir que quede claro para quein no sabe, que por si mimso no se puede utilizar como receptor de SSB,
En la presente aplicación se emplea el oscilador del CI nada más asi nadie se confunde.

No me extrañaria que lo hayan mejorada desde que salio, tengo varios de ellos, pero me gustaria comprar uno nuevo y cotejar, ya me han pasado cosas asi antes, el CI en si no es caro para nada


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te comento en 40 M  y en 80Mse puede transmitir en FM/AM/SSB, SSB significa *S*ingle *S*ide *B*and.
> la banda de 40M es la CW  y la de 80 la banda de aficionados
> CW significa Citizen Band, o Banda ciudana, que transmite en los clásicos 27Mhz, pero esta puede ser FM, AM e incluso SSB esta última llega más lejos
> Si encontras un circuito CW/SSB y tiene el TDA7000 la parte de CW es en FM, pero la SSB es AM sin una de sus bandas y a su vez puede ser LSB O USB la primera lower Side Band y la segundo Upper Side Band es decir banda lateral inferior y y banda lateral superior....
> ...



Algunos errores aca...

CW: *C*ontinuous *W*ave, en español Onda Continua, se usa generalmente Código Morse. Es empleado en todas las bandas como la de 80m, 40m, 30m, 20m y 10m (3.5, 7, 10, 14 y 28 mhz respectivamente)

CB: *C*itizen *B*and. La banda ciudadana de 27 mhz.

Las bandas de 80 y 40 metros ambas son de Radioaficionados, incluyendo las de 30, 20 y 10m.

Les digo altiro que el TDA7000 solo recibe FM, por lo cual es totalmente inutil para recibir AM, menos para USB o LSB. El cto posteado puede funcionar recibiendo en bandas de 80 y 40m pero las recepcionaria en FM.
Las bandas de radioaficionados emplean AM y SSB, y *Solo* las bandas altas como la de 27 Mhz se emplea FM. Aquí será util usar el receptor con TDA7000 pero habria que calcular bien los valores del Oscilador Local.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mumi, repito lo que dije, solo se está usando su amplificador de entrada, mezclador y oscilador, se está usando como receptor de conversión directa, y con eso, se recibe AM y CW. Y con cuidado, y buena predisposición, SSB.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

Bueno muchachos, me parece interezante probar como dice Black, por eso hice el post, pues he visto en muchas web respetables que colocan el circuito y parece que funciona.... aunque el CI es para fm, se usan solo partes de el, ya que la mayoria de etapas estan desconectadas...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lsedr: igual hay que aclarar que un NE602 cumpliría la misma función y por lo que ve es más barato, lo que no sé es la sensibilidad que tiene, ya que el TDA trae el amplificador de RF incorporado.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok. si entiendo, lo que sucede es que en mi caso no he encontrado al NE602 y tengo dos TDA en mis manos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Y entonces, qué estas esperando para hacer la prueba???????????????
Para hacerla solo necesitas unos pocos componentes. El amplificador podes obviarlo y amplificar con cualquier cosa.
Un poquito de estaño, 2 bobinas ........


----------



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

si estare en eso


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Otro CI que se puede utilizar, para quien no tenga el TDA7000 es el TDA1220B que tiene un amplifacor de RF oscilador que llega a los 30Mhz en AM mezclador doble balanceado, de echo este CI se utiliza en muchso equipos comerciales y DIY de comunicaciones, por su eficiencia costo,  facilidad de uso y gran calidad, tambien incorpora una sección de FM...

De echo, en muchos Radiograbadores descartados, hay interesante y muy buenos circiuitos que pueden ser reciclados, buscan el datasheet correspondiente y el resto es ganas de experimentar y aprender


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 5, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mumi, repito lo que dije, solo se está usando su amplificador de entrada, mezclador y oscilador, se está usando como receptor de conversión directa, y con eso, se recibe AM y CW. Y con cuidado, y buena predisposición, SSB.



En todo caso... se usa como en los tipicos transeptores qrp de 2 transistores que reciben CW como el pixie, el tuna tin 2, etc. Ahora solo faltaría un BFO para poder mesclarla con la otra señal que se recibiria.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

En realidad no se necesita, ya que el mezclador que tiene, actúa como detector de producto. Es lo mismo que con los receptores regenerativos, con el cual no necesitás un oscilador extra.
Yo tengo hecho mí receptor de 80 con un MC3361 que no es justamente un integrado para este uso, pero me ha dado unos resultados excelentes (recibo tanto AM, BLU, CW, y no sirve para nada, pero también FM ).


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 5, 2011)

Pues tienes muchisisisima razon, ya que la diferencia entre la frecuencia del oscilador local y el que recepcionamos hará el silbido de diferencia entre frecuencias y lograra que reciba CW, además de la SSB


----------



## lsedr (Mar 6, 2011)

Como hago L1, L2, L3 Y L4 se puede utilizar toroides de pc de 1 cm aproximadamente ??

Veo que el C18 y el C7 son electroliticos ?? pues los que menos capacitancia tiene que haya visto son de 0.47uF... pero bueno... o seran ceramicos ??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

> Como hago L1, L2, L3 Y L4 se puede utilizar toroides de pc de 1 cm aproximadamente ??


No son toroides, son formas (tubitos) de 1 cm de diámetro (3/8 de pulgada).
Podes usar p.ej. los el tubo de alguna birome que tenga ese diámetro.



> Veo que el C18 y el C7 son electroliticos ?? pues los que menos  capacitancia tiene que haya visto son de 0.47uF... pero bueno... o seran  ceramicos ??


C18 y C7 son cerámicos. Los únicos electrolíticos son C1 a C4 (tienen indicada la polaridad con un +)


----------



## lsedr (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No son toroides, son formas (tubitos) de 1 cm de diámetro (3/8 de pulgada).
> Podes usar p.ej. los el tubo de alguna birome que tenga ese diámetro.
> 
> C18 y C7 son cerámicos. Los únicos electrolíticos son C1 a C4 (tienen indicada la polaridad con un +)




aaaahh ok. mejor entonces...

pues utilizaré la forma de la jeringa de esas que usan para inyectar, de 10 mm. correcto ??

gracias saludos c. ahora inicio el desarrollo del PCB y les cuento

y que significa RANDOM WIRE ?? que funcion hace en el circuito ??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

L1:5T           24AWG                       SCRAMBLE WOUND ON L2
L1:5vueltas  alambre diámetro 0.5  al lado de L2

En otras palabras sobre un soporte o tubo no metpalico de 9 a 10mm de diametro bobinar 5vueltass con alambre de 0.5mm de diamtro a continuación de L2
La "T" al lado del primer númro son Turns= vueltas 
Todas las demas bobinas utilizan el mismo soporte, y el mismo diametro de alambre, bobinado contiguo(sin espacios)

Ramdon  wire es un trozo de cable de cualquier diametro para la antena

Por otro lado todos los capacitores que tienen (*) son cerámicos npo, esta escrito debajo del amplificador de audio


----------



## lsedr (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> L1:5T           24AWG                       SCRAMBLE WOUND ON L2
> L1:5vueltas  alambre diámetro 0.5  al lado de L2
> 
> En otras palabras sobre un soporte o tubo no metpalico de 9 a 10mm de diametro bobinar 5vueltass con alambre de 0.5mm de diamtro a continuación de L2
> ...



*Pensaba que la antena iba en L1 donde dice 50 Ohm....*

bueno,, pero veo que no todos los C tienen *, pues si, claro que se que los del amplificador LM386 son electroliticos, pero mi confusion estaba en que hay otros C que no se marcaron con el *

*Un detalle: *Puedo enviar todas las patas del TDA7000 que no se usan a Masa ??? pues pienso hacerlo al estilo manhatan ???

GRACIAS


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

tiene dos entradas de antena una de baja impedancia donde dice 50 ohms, y la otra dice clarito Hi Z, es decir alta impedancia, es para utilzar la que deseee y/o tengas

Todos los capacitores por debjao de 1uF son cerámicos y lo que llevan (*) son cerámicos del tipo NPO

No, no podes, porque el resto de los cirtuitos internos estan polarizados, si los envias a masa, dañaras el TDA7000


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

De ingles se poco, pero me parece que la expresión SCRAMBLE WOUND ON L2 se refiere a que está bobinada de forma espaciada sobre L2 (por supuesto no estoy seguro de esto). Si es así, una vez que construis L2, le pegás una cinta (de las que se usan para enmascarar la pintar tipo papel, y la obra bobinada encima cubriendo el mismo largo pero al tener menos vueltas, debería ir espaciada.
Aunque quizás esté también diciendo una pavada de las que suelo decir


----------



## lsedr (Mar 6, 2011)

Los NPO entiendo claro, que son no polarizados, pero cuales son ?? los redondos amarillos ceramicos como estos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jjeje gracias muchachos por la aclaración. sigo construyendo el montaje...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Sucede que es una expresión idiomática, pero es coherente lo que dice black, ya que es una bobina de acolple, la tradcucción seria bobinarala en los epacios de la bobina L2






Los capacitores cerámicos tienen distintas calidades y toleracnias, los NPO, tienen mejor caracterísica en cuanto a la tolerancia y a la deriva térmica


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No son toroides, son formas (tubitos) de 1 cm de diámetro (3/8 de pulgada).
> Podes usar p.ej. los el tubo de alguna birome que tenga ese diámetro.
> 
> 
> C18 y C7 son cerámicos. Los únicos electrolíticos son C1 a C4 (tienen indicada la polaridad con un +)



Una acotación de en donde encontrar esas ferritas son en magnetrones de microondas, suelen siempre traer dos de esas. Son chokes de RF, los rebobinas y te sirven!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> De ingles se poco, pero me parece que la expresión SCRAMBLE WOUND ON L2 se refiere a que está bobinada de forma espaciada sobre L2 (por supuesto no estoy seguro de esto). Si es así, una vez que construis L2, le pegás una cinta (de las que se usan para enmascarar la pintar tipo papel, y la obra bobinada encima cubriendo el mismo largo pero al tener menos vueltas, debería ir espaciada.
> Aunque quizás esté también diciendo una pavada de las que suelo decir



Exacto tiger, en una horma de 3/8 de pulgada sin ninguna ferrita, solo horma, se envuelven 35 vueltas para L2. Luego se aisla con silicona, cinta, lo que sea y se hacen encima 5 vueltas para L1. Eso conforma un transformador de rf para la entrada de antena y además adapta la impedancia. Tiene pinta de ser un balun o transformador de impedancia... 

Ah y es preferente usar condensadores NP0, los sacas generalmente de teles viejas... te evitas dolores de cabeza con los corrimientos de frecuencia porque la temperatura del cto varía consigo. Hay que decir que el TDA7000 no tiene PLL, sino que tiene un sistema parecido llamado FLL (Frequency looked loop), no se como lo hace para realimentar y mantener frecuencia, nunca lo habia escuchado


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

L1 se bobina entre las espiras de L2  y no es un balum eso es otra cosa.
Un balum es un transforamdor de RF que adapa una linea balanceada a una desbalanceada de alli el nombre bal=balanced um=umbalanced si bien es cierto que adapta la impedancai pero fijate vos que no aila, en cambio un transformador de impedancia si aisla

Por otro lado si llevarn núcleo los esquemas de las bobinas llevarian unas rayas abajo, cuando no llevan nada son al aire o sobre una forma como soporte


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

Existen balunes de aire, fijate en google que aparecen distintos balunes hechos solo con enrollar una cierta cantidad de vueltas de coaxil con un cierto diametro, aunque su rango de funcionamiento es de unos pocos mhz. el ''balun'' que digo con L1 y L2 tiene pinta de ser un simple transformador que adapta la señal de entrada con la entrada de rf del TDA7000, al ser la antena un simple alambre estirado. Cada vez entro mas en confusion, pero ese trafo debe de adaptar la antena para la correcta recepcion.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

cuando hable de balum no hable de si tiene núcleo o no, no entendiste el concepto lee de nuevo
Busca el tema lineas balanceadas y lineas desbalanceadas y sus adptadores


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

ya ya entonces es un simple trafo de acople. listo. se cierra el tema del balum.
Perdon si sea tajante, pero se acerca de los balunes, adaptan una linea desbalanceada ejemplo un coaxial de 50 ohm a otra linea balanceada de por ejemplo de una antena dipolo cerrado de 300 ohms. de ahi su nombre Bal-Un (balanced-unbalanced) Se usa la razón de aproximadamente 4:1 para obtener una impedancia nominal a la salida de la linea desbalanceada. Por eso que se me vino la idea del balun en el cto posteado, ya que el simple alambre tiene X ohm de impedancia. 

Una cosa que me di cuenta es que la entrada es de 50ohm asi que el trafo es un simple acoplador sin mas vueltas.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok asi es Estas intentando hacer este esuema?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

no pero entre en duda con el trafo de entrada de RF. solo una opinion. Para recibir SSB, me interesaria como hacer un oscilador de 455 khz para inyectarlo a la FI de un receptor de SW AM.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

podes hacerlo con una bobina tal como los osciladores de las radios incluso con un resonador cerámico o los filtros de fi cerámico los de tres patas, normalmente el mismo oscilador cumple la fucnión de mezclador y oscilador, fijate que las bobinas osciladoras tienen 5 pines los tres primeros los utilza el oscilador los dos restantes ban hacia el primer amplificador de FI.
En realidad no oscilan a 455Khz, lo hacen por encima o por debajo, en ondas medias por arriba de la que queres sintonizar, entonces cuando se mezcla la señal de la antena con la del oscilador entrega la diferncia que es 455Khz.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 6, 2011)

Creen ustedes que le hará bien a este circuito alimentarlo con 12v cuando siempre he visto que al TDA7000 lo alimentan solo con 5 v ???

*upss solo tengo condensadores ceramicos normales, de poli, y de los MKT, todos sacados de un chasis de monitor de pc*

pandacba TAMBIEN espero la ayuda de ustedes en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problemas-transceptor-novicio-lw3dyl-52647/  es el transceptor BLU....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Fijate en el datasheet, no recuerdo cual es la máxima tensión de trabajo del TDA7000, la mayoria de los sintonizadores con CI utilza baja tensión entre 3 y 5V.
No, no me he olvidado


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

bueno aqui tengo unos C que encontre en dos chasis de unos router que desarme son de color azul. 

y dicen:

B
102K
2kV


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

son de 1n0 o 1000pf por 2KV de ailación, un poco grande en tamaño


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

si exacto, pero no crees que serian mejor usar los de alto voltaje como estos azules, crees que tendrian mas estabilidad al ser a mas voltaje??  o se comportan como los demas Capacitores de como por ejemplo los ceramicos y de poli de hasta 100 v ??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

No, te convienen los de bajo voltaje, si no conseguis npo, proba con micaplate


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

ok panda pero decime cuanles son esos y donde los puedo encontrar. o sea, tienen alguna escritura en comun que los diferencia de los de poli y de los ceramicos, pues todos se parecen..

aqui tengo de los cuadraditos amarillos MKT que vienen en los monitores de pc

*Y las L como se colocan en el PCB horizontal o vertical ??*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2011)

Las L da esactamente lo mismo en que posicion vayan, los condensadores mica plata son estos: 

http://www.retroamplis.com/WebRoot/...2911/2CAD/66E8/C0A8/2935/3BA7/SILVER_MICA.jpg

No se si sea tan facil conseguirlos, yo jamas los he ocupado y tampoco los he visto, pero si que van excelente para cuando RF de HF se habla.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

ok gracias, estare probando con los demas c que tengo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2011)

no creo que tengas problemas con los condensadores que tienes, los silver mica son mas que nada para cuando se hacen filtros en transmisores para HF de 3 a 30 MHz.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

ok. y que tal utilizar alambre 0.5 a 0.6 mm para todas las L ??

pues creo que el que estoy usando tiene ese diametro.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> no creo que tengas problemas con los condensadores que tienes, los silver mica son mas que nada para cuando se hacen filtros en transmisores para HF de 3 a 30 MHz.



Correción yo dije bien clarito y no me equivoque al escribir micaplate, los silver mica son otro tipo no lo confundas

No hay problema por esa mínima diferencia.
Las bobinas seria deseable ponerlas vertical de modo que el tubito se insterte en el impreso asi luego lo pegas y no tira del alambre


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

estoy utilizando 0.5 mm de diametro, esta bien ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Si, ese es el alambre que lleva, para evitar que la bobina se desarme se suele cortar una tiria fina de papel, más larga que la forma, se la agarra con cinta tipo scotch, a cierta distancia del borde del tubo, unos 5 a 8mm comenzas el bobinado, apoyas el alambre y el papel lo doblas, hacia el centro dela forma y completas la espira bien pegadita, con eso formaste un ojal que no dejara que se desarme por ese extremo, bobinas bien apretaditoy cuando terminas, doblas el otro extremo del papel haci el centro de la bobina, lo aseguras con cinta y recortas el exceso que quede y asi tu bobina no desarma y la podes trabajar sin miedo a que se desparrame


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

asi voy con las bobinas, me surgio la idea de hacerlas en una jeringa de exactamente 10 mm


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

muy buna idea y de paso las aletas te sirven de sujeción


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> mumish13 dijo:
> 
> 
> > no creo que tengas problemas con los condensadores que tienes, los silver mica son mas que nada para cuando se hacen filtros en transmisores para HF de 3 a 30 MHz.
> ...



Estas completamente confundido panda, *silver-mica* es la traduccion al ingles de mica-plata si sabemos que *Plata* al ingles seria *Silver*. Fijate en eso primero, por eso hay que saber ingles para no empezar a confundir por su otro nombre en ingles.

*ES TOTALMENTE LO MISMO!*




lsedr dijo:


> asi voy con las bobinas, me surgio la idea de hacerlas en una jeringa de exactamente 10 mm



Me gusto bastante la idea Isedr, lo tendre en cuenta, se taladran las asas de la geringa para atornillarlas y, como dijo panda, se puede hacer sujecion sobre algo, ejemplo una madera, excelente idea si es que quiero hacer la bobina para un transmisor QRP Michigan Mighty Mite!


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

si esa idea esta re buena... 

*ahora una pregunta, puedo hacer las L3 y L4 en una misma jeringa, dejando un  esbacio como de 1 centrimetro entre las dos, para colocarlas verticalmente por razones de poco espacio ya que la plaqueta que estoy usando tiene poco espacio ???*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

yo tengo sliver mica y tengo micaplate con "e" al último nada que ver una con la otra. No tengo una foto para subir a si teas cuenta porque estas porfiando algo que te estoy diciendo que no esta mal escrito y yo te pongo micaplete, y vos pones mica plata no ves la diferncia? Conosco el inglés técnico





son estos los que yo digo y nada que ver lo que vos decis








mumish13 dijo:


> Estas completamente confundido panda, *silver-mica* es la traduccion al ingles de mica-plata si sabemos que *Plata* al ingles seria *Silver*. Fijate en eso primero, por eso hay que saber ingles para no empezar a confundir por su otro nombre en ingles.
> 
> *ES TOTALMENTE LO MISMO!*
> 
> ...



Decime sos ciego? yo nunca puse la palabra plata, lee!!!!!! yo puse *plate* con *"e"* al final y plate no se traduce como plata

El que esta confundiendo sos vos por desconocimiento de material

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lsedr*
No te conviene porque se pueden llegar a acoplar y no vas a agarrar nada,


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

Creo en que de acuerdo al idioma, MICA PLATE Y SILVER MICA son DIFERENTES

pues ''silver mica'' indica el uso de ''plata'' como material

y el mica plate indica que se usan solo placas de mica 

ups !! o será que complique más el concepto de estos C ?

bueno....

*y entonces a que distancia deben estar una de la otra ????
* 
o podría enrrollarlas en la misma jeringa pero colocando algun metal entre las dos para evitar el acople ??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Correctíisma tu interpretación, 
No debe haber nada metálico cerca porqu eso afecta la inducción, pueden estar separadas unos cm, yo te aconsejaria hacer la prueba con una y ver como funciona y luego con la otra, para asegurarte que funciona y luego probar en un solo tubo si da buen resultado o no


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

OK. aver como me va.. y se podría medir la frecuencia de oscilación... pues tengo un medidor de frec. hasta  4mhz podría medir la banda de 80m


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Te alcanza con lo justo para medirla


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

en cuales puntos mido la frec ???


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Salvo que tengas una sonda de muy alta impedancia, no te conviene tocar ningún punto las bobinas L3 y L4 son las bobinas osciladoras, te conviene hacer un loop y hacercarlo accialmente a la bobina que eatas utilzando ,
Tocando con las puntas, se puede alterar el oscilador, ya que pondrias en paralelo el instrumeno, y el conjunto represeta un completjo sistema RLC que haran que tu oscilador se salba de frecuenca o que incluso se apaque

Algo asi


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> yo tengo sliver mica y tengo micaplate con "e" al último nada que ver una con la otra. No tengo una foto para subir a si teas cuenta porque estas porfiando algo que te estoy diciendo que no esta mal escrito y yo te pongo micaplete, y vos pones mica plata no ves la diferncia? Conosco el inglés técnico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para panda: Si vieras primero, deberias haberte dado cuenta en la descripcion del producto en donde lo buscaste, Hay varios tipos de capacitores, los Silver-Mica (''Mica-Plate'') son los alargados de color negro que parecen que fueran para alto voltaje. Tu te refieres a usar condensadores Ceramic-Plate, con solo decir *Cerámico* cambia a 100% el tema. Esos condensadores estan aleados en ceramica, son familia con los ceramicos comunes, tambien he ocupado de esos en mis proyectos y funcionan bastante bien, Los cap que dices tienen menor deriva por temperatura, humedad, etc.....

Conozco el material que ocupo, y por eso termino corrigiendo a veces a los que me venden el material que uso, es solo tener *Años de experiencia y conocimiento* y llevo aprox 10 años con esto de la electronica, sin mentir, desde chico que me apasiona la electronica y por eso tengo los conocimientos como para hacer proyectos de electronica.

Los condensadores que mencionas son SILVER-MICA y CERAMIC-PLATE, y no por que digas que son 
mica plate y con *''E''* van a ser mica plate y con *''E''*... No eres Dios para ponerle nombre a cosas que HASTA YO podria estar equivocado.

Y porfavor Panda, regula la manera en que hablas, yo no te he alzado la voz, solo aclaro confusiones que hay aca recalcando y destacando las correciones sin ofender a nadie, sino te iras de moderación nomás 

PD1: Opinion personal: Pienso que es toda una estupidez estar peleando por un simple y vulgar condensador, todo esto es simplemente un tema de ''INMADUREZ'' abismante como la de un niño de 8 años (quedo bien mi post para que el moderador que pase, lo vea y lleve todo por culpa de la discusion a moderación)

PD2: Lástima por Isedr que tenga la paciencia de escuchar discusiones tan estupidas que solo las personas INMADURAS las inician, además tiene todo el entusiasmo para poder realizar su receptor como debe ser, preguntando varias cosas que tienen importancia. Varias veces Isedr ha preguntado detalles sobre la bobina y PANDA viene con sus estúpidos alegatos interfiriendo con lo que trata de detallar Isedr, sin la posibilidad de que a la primera vez que pregunte ya tenga una respuesta concreta, ya llevamos dos veces, por favor que no se haga otra vez más.



lsedr dijo:


> Creo en que de acuerdo al idioma, MICA PLATE Y SILVER MICA son DIFERENTES
> 
> pues ''silver mica'' indica el uso de ''plata'' como material
> 
> ...



Perdón Isedr por no haber respondido antes..., en una misma jeringa??, lo veo un poco dificil, porque si las pones las dos en el mismo sentido de enrrollado, se pasan inductancias desde una bobina a otra y viceversa produciendo oscilaciones parasitas y otros sintomas. Parecería como un transformador con primario y secundario. Trata de compactarlo lo más posible, mas vueltas con menos diametro, al reves, etc. A... menos que, como tu dices, pongas una latita de por medio y que vaya conectada a masa, algunos filtros de RF, por falta de espacio, las hacen asi y no se cargan inductancias de una bobina a la otra.

Por razones de no seguir interviniendo en este tema, ademas me retiro del hilo, sigan uds panda, isedr, tigerblack,etc y quienes esten entusiasmados por continuar en el apasionante mundo de la onda corta y su recepcion. Suerte!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Mira como mi unica intensión es ayudara a este muchacho, ni siquiera lei, lo que pusiste, porque no me interesa ni lo que decis ni lo que opinas, asi que no sigas arruinando el post, porque ete hilo trata de un tema y ya lo tuyo esta fuera de tema, y eso luego va a moderación, vos haces lo que quieras, pero como no aportas nada te ignoro de ahora en más. punto final


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

No discutan muchachos por tonterias.... No te retires del hilo mumish13 por favor...

seguimos aqui como hermanos hablando de este receptor...

y que tal si las pongo en la misma jeringa pero en sentido contrario en el embobinado ???
es que así me evitaría el tener que ir a la farmacia a comprar otra jeringa jejejejeje  esta un poco lejos de aquí


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

proba con una primero, suele haber problemas, para ver si se puede o no lo mejor es provar con una, luego con la otra y recien con las dos juntas, o tienes miedo que piensan para que querra este muchasho tantas jerigas jajajajaja buscate en el foro hubo un hilo hace un tiempo sobre electrónicos comprando cosas off topic con anecdotas y todo que esta muy bueno te lo recomiendo


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> proba con una primero, suele haber problemas, para ver si se puede o no lo mejor es provar con una, luego con la otra y recien con las dos juntas, o tienes miedo que piensan para que querra este muchasho tantas jerigas jajajajaja buscate en el foro hubo un hilo hace un tiempo sobre electrónicos comprando cosas off topic con anecdotas y todo que esta muy bueno te lo recomiendo



exacto despues digo: que pensará esta gente ? jejejejejeje


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Aqui te dejo el link asi te entretienes un poco y veras que ese es el karma de los electrónicos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/electronicos-comprando-cosas-off-topic-39228/
Hace clik en las letras azules, son 5 páginas que no tienen desperdicio, con anecdotas y todo


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

OK. revisando ....



pandacba dijo:


> te conviene hacer un loop y hacercarlo accialmente a la bobina que eatas utilzando ,


explicame mas de esto... que es la pieza negra ??? parece un jumper de los que usan los discos duros y los mother board de PC. 
como se conecta ? que alambre usar para la bobina ? como se usa para poder medir la frec ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

la negra es la hembra para calbe  y lo que esta en extremo del loop es el macho que va al impreso, son esos terminales seccionables


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> la negra es la hembra para calbe  y lo que esta en extremo del loop es el macho que va al impreso, son esos terminales seccionables



y se conecta directo al multimetro para medir frec ??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

si, pero que sensiblidad tiene?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

a bueno, aqui esta el manual del multimetro 
es de RadioShack
http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/ProductManuals/2200811_PM_ES.pdf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> No discutan muchachos por tonterias.... No te retires del hilo mumish13 por favor...
> 
> seguimos aqui como hermanos hablando de este receptor...
> 
> ...



Lo haría, y si es que lo hago sera exclusivamente para hablar del receptor y no discutir mas... A ver todo partio desde que panda me critico que escribi todo un comentario de nuevo, Pero hay maneras de redactar, no como el lo hizo, pudiera haber esrito simplemente _''Las definiciones ya estan resumidas en el comentario de BlackTiger''_ si ya con eso aclaro que simplemente no lei antes. De ahi me tomo malas, y de manera subjetiva me ha tratado de ignorante, vulgar, ciego. Habla que mis posts serian enviados a moderacion... y el? acaso el tiene la ventaja que no se los llevaran sus post a moderacion? Primero deberia leer un poquito antes de crear un comentario descriteriado hacia un joven que NO ES ignorante en la materia, quizás él tenga mas años de experiencia que yo en electronica, pero tampoco es para que se crea el ''Dios de la Electronica'', además no lee mis post que harto lo ayudarian a mejorar su conducta algo agresiva, yo por lo menos me dedico a leer los suyos, y me quedo hasta tarde mirando y recapacitando. Ese es un verdadero *Ignorante*.
Por esta vez me quedaré Isedr, se que tienes ganas de sacar andando ese receptor, yo tambien tengo que sacar andando un transmisor de onda corta que arme y que puse en el post destacado ''Transmisor AM''.

De ahora en adelante quero que todo sea ordenado, como gente civilizada, con criterio, paciencia, perseverancia y sobre todo, con ganas de experimentar.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> a bueno, aqui esta el manual del multimetro
> es de RadioShack
> http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/ProductManuals/2200811_PM_ES.pdf



No son muy sencibles por lo general, yo tengo otro no llega a esa frecuencia pero debo amplificar la sonda para que trabaje, para que lleguen los pulsos y pueda contar
Pero eso no seria demasiado problema, de todas forma proba haciendo el loop y fijate que te marca

Conseguiste las otras jeringas?, no te habras dsifrazado para comprarlas no?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Perdón Isedr por no haber respondido antes..., en una misma jeringa??, lo veo un poco dificil, porque si las pones las dos en el mismo sentido de enrrollado, se pasan inductancias desde una bobina a otra y viceversa produciendo oscilaciones parasitas y otros sintomas. Parecería como un transformador con primario y secundario. Trata de compactarlo lo más posible, mas vueltas con menos diametro, al reves, etc. A... menos que, como tu dices, pongas una latita de por medio y que vaya conectada a masa, algunos filtros de RF, por falta de espacio, las hacen asi y no se cargan inductancias de una bobina


 
Las inductancias no se "pasan", sino que el campo afecta a la bobina cercana. Esto tiene repercuciones en el Q y por ende en el BW (Ancho de banda a 3dB o U/√2)

Efectivamente, empleando medios fisicos metalicos llevados a masa contribuyen a disminuir el "cupling" entre las 2 bobinas, además, mejora la respuesta del filtro FUERA de la banda pasante. Hecho que a su vez, ayuda a disminuir el MSD (minima señal disernible).

PD: No hablen tanto de los capacitores de ese tipo, ya quedan pocos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

En todo caso, estoy de acuerdo contigo anthony, de verdad quedan pocos de esos caps, son antiguos, me acuerdo que los encontraba en sintonizadores de tv antiguos a transistores (no los de perilla) de esos que venian llenitos de varicaps, yo simplemente usaria condensadores ceramicos comunes, no alteran en nada el cto, salvo su estabilidad termica, pero en nada más. Acaso los condensadores que llevan las radios ordinarias son micaplate? (solo opinion )


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

a bueno, casi lo termino, aunque ya lo encendi, y arrancó pero debo poner algunos aislantes metalicos para evitar el acoplamiento entre las L...

jejeje aqui tenia una jeringa en casa de mi cuñado y la tome para esto, jejejej y el que inyecta a sus animales con esa EX JERINGA jejejeje


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

JAJA, bueno, y desparrama ruido por lo menos?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

si el sintoniza pero se ve que es como decias que los capacitores son muy inestables en este circuito pues con solo soplar aire a ellos se oye como cambia de frec por razones de temperatura, pero si va funcionando aunque se escuchan emisoras que no son de mi pais, escuche una como en idioma Creol o Frances, quizas de mi pais vecino Haiti... pero no creo que sea en BLU, a lo mejor esta en SW


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Pero funciona, que es lo más importante.
Porvaste con las dos bobinas o solo con una?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

las puse todas L1-L4


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

si pero estan las dos conectadas? una es para la banda de 40 m y la otra es para la banda de 80 m, que pusiste en C17
debe ir una u otra conectada


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

exacto, las selecciono con un switch
en c17 tengo un CV de aire de radio, seguramente anda por los 370 pf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

En todo caso son muchisimo mejor que los que traen las actuales radios de am, aguantan mejor altas frecuencias.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> En todo caso son muchisimo mejor que los que traen las actuales radios de am, aguantan mejor altas frecuencias.




si es de radio el que use


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Por lo mismo, es mejor que lo hayas usado. Son mejores


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Que diodo utilizasste en D2?, por otro lado, C17 es con el cual varias el oscilador, por eso tiene la opción de hacerce también a varicap


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Que diodo utilizasste en D2?, por otro lado, C17 es con el cual varias el oscilador, por eso tiene la opción de hacerce también a varicap



buena pregunta...si eso me di cuenta que tiene la opcion a varicap para la sintonia..

en el D2 use un varican extrano, por lo menos para mi, parece un transistor, pero de dos patitas, tenia dos de esos y el otro lo habia usado para el receptor de imagenes satelitales de neoteo.com  y el otro lo use en este circuito...

los varicap los saque de un radito de musica fm
que tiene el mismo encapsulado del que indica este esquema que es el ECG 618

aqui el pdf
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/600to699/pdf/nte618.pdf

No se si es el mismo, pero por lo menos es el mas parecido


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Lo importante es el rango de capacidad, los varicaps vienen en distintos formatos, tenes la nomenclatura del que vos utilizaste?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo importante es el rango de capacidad, los varicaps vienen en distintos formatos, tenes la nomenclatura del que vos utilizaste?



No... es un 910 fd eso dice escrito


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Es un BB910 FD, el data esta aca...
www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BB910.pdf - Similares


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

ahhh pero el mio parece un transistor pero con dos patas


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

El encapsulado es lo de menos depende de las versione y del fabricante, los varicap vienen en una diversidad de formatos, con el formato tuyo hay  zeners, fusibles, etc
Lo que importa como te dije es el rango de capacidad, y no el formato, lo que debes hace es primero bajarte la hoja de datos del que tienes y comparas con el que pide el circuto y ves si la capacidad minima y máxima esta en valores similares al otro, si es asi lo puedes utilzar sin problemas.

Si, no hay que buscar otro con un valor similar, muchas veces es más práctico ir y pedir en la tienda que varicaps tiene buscar la hoja de datos y ver de los que se consigue cual es el más adecuado


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Isedr, te recomiendo que busques en sintonizadores de TV algun varicap, nuestro colaborador Anthony123 tambien ha hecho eso y le quedo gustando la idea. Tuvo su campaña para buscar chisis de TV antiguas... Yo por experiencia propia me he topado con mas de 8 varicaps en el interior de esos sintonizadores. Trata de encontrar uno que sea NO A PERILLA, uno transistorizado controlado por voltaje, por ahi año 90... en fin, de las primeras teles grandes a control remoto. He abierto una que me impresiono, traia transistor UHF, mosfet doble compuerta, CONDENSADORES DE LOS QUE TANTO ALEGO PANDA, los famosos MICA PLATE... A MONTON! varicaps a puñados, resistencia, anillos de ferrite, filo! era un sueño que cualquier constructor desearia con soñar. Solo prueba!

_PD: Te digo enseguida que varicaps dificilmente encontraras en una tienda electronica común, a menos que sea muy, pero muy especializada. Si no logras conseguir usa el 1N4001, te sirve ademas el 1N4007, se usan bastante cuando el varicap es un tema serio, te lo aseguro!_


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

si,bueno estare buscando unas tv donde un amigo mio a ver esas piezas para sacarlas.... el tiene un taller con muchas tv viejitas

cuando trabaje con el un tiempo atras, luego el voto a la basura unas 50 televisores + o - para limpiar el taller.... ups, pero en ese tiempo yo no estaba aplicandome en el area de RF


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

El tema de los varicapss de TV es el siguiente, los TV viejos tenian dos bandas de trabajo la banda I y la III, justo entre entre estas dos estana las fm de radio 88-108, y luego suben por encima de los 200Mhz
esos no te van servir a menos que utilices varios en paralelo, trata de ver que pueden conseguir en la banda I que igualmente esta muy por arriba de lo que necesitas y si no tienes codificación y con que medir, estaras trabajando a ciegas sin saber que estas haciendo, si bien los varicaps son muy prácticos es preferible que lo hagas con capacitores variables

Tienes alguna posibilidad de comprar material por correo? si puedes compralos, de esa manera si tienes problemas no estara pensando sera esto, sera aquello. 
Te cuento que para experimentar utilizo mucho material reciclado y cuano hace falta lo compro nuevo, pero para ello tengo todo lo necesario para medir y para saber el estado de cada componente y asi saber si me sirve o no, ese es el otro problema

Te comento algo, recien pude ver la hojas de datos, no pude hacerlo más temprano. el tema que el ecg618 es paa AM es un varactor de de 440pf muy similar al utilizado en las viejas radios de esas que tenian las chapitas al aire y que son dobles, luego vieniron esos que estan todos encerrados, conseguite uno d eesos son muy comunes que tenta entre 410 a 440pf máximos con eso vas a andar muy bien

pero de echo el d la entrada lo utliza hasta unos 220-207pf

al de ocilador los valores del  riable


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El tema de los varicapss de TV es el siguiente, los TV viejos tenian dos bandas de trabajo la banda I y la III, justo entre entre estas dos estana las fm de radio 88-108, y luego suben por encima de los 200Mhz
> esos no te van servir a menos que utilices varios en paralelo, trata de ver que pueden conseguir en la banda I que igualmente esta muy por arriba de lo que necesitas y si no tienes codificación y con que medir, estaras trabajando a ciegas sin saber que estas haciendo, si bien los varicaps son muy prácticos es preferible que lo hagas con capacitores variables
> 
> Tienes alguna posibilidad de comprar material por correo? si puedes compralos, de esa manera si tienes problemas no estara pensando sera esto, sera aquello.
> ...



si te entiendo panda, bueno vere que puedo hacer, ya que me intereza bastante tener armado el transceptor novicio y este receptor pues para sacar la licencia aqui en mi pais...
lo mal es que el examen para la licencia de radioafisionado es el 25 de este mes y tengo que inscribirme pero primero debo tener los montajes armados y funcionando para cuando me pregunten que equipo BLU voy a usar para TX en los 80M

y cual es la funcion del D2 en el circuito, que hace ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Con D2 o con el CV varias el oscilador local...., como es de conversión directa no trabja junto con la entrada, varias la oscilación hasta sintoniza algo y con el pote asociado a V1 ajustas para máxima señal


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2011)

y podria colocar un capacitor fijo de 500 pf en D2 ???? pues el varicap que le puse era para altas frecuencias y no me funcionaba bien y lo quite. 

pero tengo otro varicap en un encapsulado tipo diodo, color naranja, dice: 
183  502


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

No tenés otro variable como el que pusiste en el oscilador?
Si lo tenés, eliminás C6, D2, R3, R4 y R5 y lo conectás entre tierra y la pata 13 del integrado.
Probá también si querés con un 1N400x como te dijeron.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2011)

ok. entendido si estoy probando tambien con un C como el del oscilador..


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya le puse otro CV y quite los demas componentes pero oigo solo el silbido, se nota que varia de frecuencia, pero no oigo ningiuna estacion todavia

aun sigo probando


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

o sea ya captas estatica de banda?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

Se escuha algunas emisoras pero no claramente, pero me di cuenta como se oye una emisora de tv
o quizas este equivocado


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

de que valor son los dos CV? si es una emisroa de TV estas alto en frencuencia


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

mi multimetro mide solo de 500 pf hacia arriba, estos dos no se de cuantos son


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Si tens uno de 1n0(1000p)ponelo en paralelo y medi al minimo y al máximo, pero primero medi el de 1n0 y anota cuanto te dio, luego de hacer la medición al máximo descontas lo anotado, y ese es el valor máximo de tu CV


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tens uno de 1n0(1000p)ponelo en paralelo y medi al minimo y al máximo, pero primero medi el de 1n0 y anota cuanto te dio, luego de hacer la medición al máximo descontas lo anotado, y ese es el valor máximo de tu CV



exactamente, gracias panda, varias cabezas piensan mejor que una


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

Probaste escuchando las emisoras que llegan de afuera? lo mejor es escuchar durante la noche las emisoras, si estas en republica dominicana intenta sintonizar 17.680 khz CVC la voz desde mi pais...
En bandas altas suele siempre que se escuchen transmisiones de tv, pero hay que siempre ver...


----------

